# Skeeter report



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Going off Lindas and heading northwest there is 5 inches good ice. Fished from 7:00 am until 11:00. No fish but did see a few crappie caught. Was marking them early in the morning. Great being out on the lake. Leadcore, Fishmaster and Billybob....Nice meeting you guys. Be safe....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

we left about 1, as soon as we got set up my son got a massive hit and by the time he realized what was goin on he thought he had a snag and then nothing line got chewed in half was kinda mad at the fish took my only forge minnow, but i guess thats fishin other then that 1 crappie ,we got skunked. ended up going to red lake and did pretty good on the monster perch ,


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Fishmaster....Not out there very long huh? Good to here you did well on the perch. PM me if you wanna hook up tomorrow.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

where is red lake if you dont mind telling me


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i went out with shomethacrappies around 4pm and headed west of lindas close to the stress crack by the creek channel in 9fow. hit a nice perch within minutes. soon after i landed a nice 12in crappie. then damon caught a 9in crappie. dark set in and the fish turned off, but iced one more crappie and a gill before calling it quits. lots of fish came in to see what the commotion was but there was no commitment. man, that is so frustrating when the screen lights up and then they all swim away. seems when the sun goes down the fish shut down. at least for us they did. it was great to be out this early in the season and catching fish. looks like i will be heading to bass lake tomorrow to use the rest of these minnows since it is much closer to fish than skeeter. i plan on giving skeet another go x-mas eve out by the bouy line if anyone would like to make plans. be safe out there fellas and good luck.

nice meeting you damon, anytime you wanna go fish, hit me up.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

yay i noticed just about after the sun goes down the whole lake shuts down except for a few stragalers that will hit a deadstick then nothing, just about that time you will see everyone leaving and noone pretty much after the sun is gone.. ima try hit it x mas eve as well ill shoot ya a pm around that time.. fish master


allwayzfishin said:


> i went out with shomethacrappies around 4pm and headed west of lindas close to the stress crack by the creek channel in 9fow. hit a nice perch within minutes. soon after i landed a nice 12in crappie. then damon caught a 9in crappie. dark set in and the fish turned off, but iced one more crappie and a gill before calling it quits. lots of fish came in to see what the commotion was but there was no commitment. man, that is so frustrating when the screen lights up and then they all swim away. seems when the sun goes down the fish shut down. at least for us they did. it was great to be out this early in the season and catching fish. looks like i will be heading to bass lake tomorrow to use the rest of these minnows since it is much closer to fish than skeeter. i plan on giving skeet another go x-mas eve out by the bouy line if anyone would like to make plans. be safe out there fellas and good luck.
> 
> nice meeting you damon, anytime you wanna go fish, hit me up.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Xmas eve?....Gotta get that one OKed! I will be hitting Skeeter or Pymie today at around 11:30 or 12:00. Shoot me a PM if anyone would like to accompany.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> man, that is so frustrating when the screen lights up and then they all swim away.


 i know what you mean, seems like theyre curious, they come to look, but just dont bite. sometimes i think the fish must be small. sometimes fish get into a "bad mood". they just wont eat. whatever it is, its very frustrating!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

buckipicker said:


> Xmas eve?....Gotta get that one OKed! I will be hitting Skeeter or Pymie today at around 11:30 or 12:00. Shoot me a PM if anyone would like to accompany.


Ya you said that right,I have a feeling that wont go down ok lol..........I whant to come out there today,is it worth it?.............s.f.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Any day fishin is worth it! Its a shame we cant get out on the other side yet. By the time we can the fish will move. Stay in front of Linda's. Fish are now starting to move through.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

boey line was not producing fish got 2 gills and lost 300 calories from the walk out and back. everyone i talked to says the same thing 3 or 4 crappie 7 hours fishing.. ice is ready but i dont think the fish are.. fish master


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

fish master said:


> boey line was not producing fish got 2 gills and lost 300 calories from the walk out and back. everyone i talked to says the same thing 3 or 4 crappie 7 hours fishing.. ice is ready but i dont think the fish are.. fish master



Darn! My brother is gonna be bummed.


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

fish master said:


> boey line was not producing fish got 2 gills and lost 300 calories from the walk out and back. everyone i talked to says the same thing 3 or 4 crappie 7 hours fishing.. ice is ready but i dont think the fish are.. fish master


A Buddy was out there yesterday and pulled a large northern from the ice. Looked about 8#. 30"+. Sounds slow still. 

I'll be out tomorrow all day. Blaze Orange head to toe.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

hey allwayzfishin good time out there just couldn't get them to bite i will be out there fri. morning let me know if you go


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

been hearin more on the pike bite then walleye,crappie,gills


Shorefishin said:


> A Buddy was out there yesterday and pulled a large northern from the ice. Looked about 8#. 30"+. Sounds slow still.
> 
> I'll be out tomorrow all day. Blaze Orange head to toe.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Here is a pic of the pike my brother caught out there last week by the buoy line. He got it on his jig pole, and it was on his birthday. It was 32" and about 10 lbs. He let it go for someone else to get another day.

IMG_0249.JPG


----------

